# Who has dealt with Canon's refurbished outlet?



## play18now (Oct 7, 2013)

Looking at picking up a new lens and I wanted to check if anyone has ever bought a refurbished lens from Canon.  I don't have any problems with buying used, but I was wondering if they actually service the lens before reselling, or if they just supply a warranty so if something goes wrong it can be fixed.  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Lumens (Oct 7, 2013)

I purchased a "Manufacturer Refurbished" 7D and a 70-300 IS USM from B&H and must say I cannot tell that they are not new!!  They were received in perfect condition, but that is not a guarantee.  I believe the majority of the refurbs are barely used/returned items that cannot be resold as new.  However I am sure there may be a few lemons in the pack that were returned for repair and may not be as perfect.

Most the reviews I read before purchasing indicated a very large number of happy customers with a few not so happy in the group.  I will most likely buy refurbished again.


----------



## ggood (Oct 7, 2013)

I purchased a 7d and have been very happy. No problems.  I even won a grand champion at the county fair with a picture taken with the 7d.


----------

